# Help On This One Please - Olma



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have no idea what it is but it looks cool enough and now belongs to me. Its a full stainless case, screw down back, screw down crown and 25 jewel most likely an ETA 1258 I think it is. I have no idea where Olma fits into the scheme of things but cost about 150. Any insight you can give me is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great sunken bezel ala one of the RLT Divers (I forget which one







21?)

Dial is very Longines or FL... is it a good size James? I assume brace is later... looks mid to late 70s wheras watch looks early 70s to me... but what do I kno! LOL


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> Great sunken bezel ala one of the RLT Divers (I forget which one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close Jon it's the 20









As for the watch James that's a nice find


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its mid size 37mm without the crown i think the dial will make it look larger than it is


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

That is one of the many different inexpensive (but not _cheap_) diver's watches that were made in the sixities and seventies. They were all high jewel automatic movements. This market has gone over to the likes of the G-Shock and their ilk.

These watches were actually intended to be used by recreational divers and snorklers, unlike the base metal cased versions that are also seen in similar styles.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Olma arrived! Its very clean, no marks not even on the back, don't mind the reflections. Will have to take it apart over the weekend! Tube and crown are excellent, works very nice. Screw down crown is pretty large for the watch, makes a good handle! Like I need another bloody watch.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

But......I can't seem to get on with it. Love the dial and hands, is a really nice piece. For some damn reason and probably the same reason I don't have a Doxa, where the bloody lugs. Everytime I look at it looks like something is missing, like a giraffe or goose without a neck, dunno yet


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

anyway took some more pics. Olma is good ol Swiss name a good heritage


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------

